
Subway Systems at the Same Scale - laen
http://fakeisthenewreal.org/subway/
======
deepsun
Too bad they don't have subway of Omsk city (Russia): it has 1 (one) station.

Originally, plan was to build more, of course. But due to widespread
corruption and management failures there's only one station finished, and the
rest of construction is basically stalled.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omsk_Metro](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omsk_Metro)

